# No CD drive icon + registery error with inCD



## fructose (Jan 13, 2005)

The icon for my CD drive was not appearing, so in the Device Manager, under 
DVD/CD-ROM devices, I uninstalled SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-352B, then reinstalled it, but I still get the same error message: "Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)"

What should I do?

I'm not sure what InCD does, but perhaps it's related to my problem. I recently got an error message (can't remember what it said - something about registry settings being wrong - I haven't been in there-HONEST!  ), after which I uninstalled it, then realised I didn't have the original! Oops! (I copied all the files in the Ahead folder onto a different drive first, but those files didn't include the sys.exe installation thingy.) Any ideas where I can download a new copy?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi,

Tell us what drives are on that cable and also what the jumper settings are and where on the ribbon cable each drive is.

I found this article that I thoght you would like to read. I don't know whether this is exactly correct, but it does seem like it is. Anyhow, here is the info:



: Please help me I need some drivers for my Samsung CDRW/DVD SM-352B.

Internal ide cd-rw burner/dvd rom combo drives do not require drivers when used in ANY Windows operating system from 95 up thru XP. Windows os provides native support for ALL ide/scsi drives regardless of brand or model (with exception to some early 1x/2x non-atapi compliant models). Your drive should be detected automatically by the os.... is it detected/not detected or is your problem with recording/playing dvd disks?

If non detection is your problem, here is a list of things that can cause it:

1: Improperly connected ide ribbon cable or defective cable/connectors.
2: Master/Slave jumper not set correctly.
3: Problem with the ide port to which the drive is connected or wrong ide drivers installed.
4: IDE port is disabled in bios.
5: Improperly flashed firmware
6: Defective drive.

And since the introduction of Windows XP, a new problem has arisen involving the drive not being detected AFTER installing and then uninstalling recording software like Easy Cd Creator. This problem is caused by a couple of registry entires that must be deleted before the drive can be detected. If this situation applies to you, then please read this Microsoft Document and follow the instructions posted in this article to remove those registry entries. Once completed, just reboot pc and drive should be detected during bootup.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q314060

Microsoft Document</a> and follow the instructions posted in this article to remove those registry entries. Once completed, just reboot pc and drive should be detected during bootup.


----------



## fructose (Jan 13, 2005)

*Drive works, Nero not.*

"Tell us what drives are on that cable and also what the jumper settings are and where on the ribbon cable each drive is."

Er...? How do I find that out? What does it mean? <cough>

Thanks for the info

After getting the error message "Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)", I deleted something from the registry, as instructed by the wensite you posted a link to, and the CD drive was then recognised again. Nero, however, was playing up.

Device Manager says that Samsung CDRW/DVD SM-352B is working properly.
I just reinstalled Nero.

Just before trying to burn audio files, I have to chose between two options on Current Recorder:

F: Samsung CDRW/DVD SM-352B [CD-R/RW]
and
Image Recorder [CD-R/RW]

Image Recorder (what does that mean?) was selected by default, but, trying that first, I'm asked where I want to save the image and then when the burn is completed, there's nothing on the CD. 

When I try the Samsung option (which I presume is the correct one), I'm told that the device is in use by another program.

Any light to be shed?

(I'm using Windows XP Home (Service Pack 1))


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

incd causes problems uninstall and reinstall it
it allows you to use a cd like a floppy if you don't use it don't bother installing it


----------



## fructose (Jan 13, 2005)

*"Cannot connect to file system. InCD service not running."*

Ah! So that's what InCD does!

I went to Add/Remove Programs, to see if it was installed, but I can't see it there. It's not under "I", nor "Ahead" (which I believe is the company that makes it), which is strange, coz I keep getting error messages from it.
While I was in Add/Remove Programs just now, for example, up popped
"Cannot connect to file system. InCD service not running."

Does this error message mean that there's some reason I DO need the software?

What should I do?

Oh, in case it helps / is relevant, in the Ahead Folder in Program Files, there's a folder called InCD - double-clicking on the .exe file there doesn't do anything.

There were only two things installed that I didn't recognise:
ASAPI Update
and
ATI Display Driver
I don't suppose either of them has any connection?

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l incd again from nero and reinstall it
nero installs image recorder so if you only have one cd drive it stores the image ready to burn


----------

